# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Մանկավարժական համալսարան ընդուվողներ 2009 ուս. տարում

## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր արդեն պարզ դարցավ մանկավարժական համալսարան ընդունվողների թիվը, եկեք հիմա ստեղ մի քիչ շփվենք, մինչ հանդիպելը համալսարանում, հը կան ընդունվողներ???

----------


## aerosmith

Դե եթե ընդհունվել էս, ընդհունիր շնորհավորանքներս.......... սա ուղղակի, ես մանկավբարժակաբշնից չեմ։ :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե եթե ընդհունվել էս, ընդհունիր շնորհավորանքներս.......... սա ուղղակի, ես մանկավբարժակաբշնից չեմ։


մերսի, էս ոնց որ էլ ընդունվողներ չկան հա ակումբից???

----------

